# who wants to play a game?



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well i was looking on google earth the other day

low and behold what did i see

i seen my truck in the parking area of one of my favorite hunting spots

then i spotted my hunting blind

this google earth pic was taken last may 11th,it was a saturday and the wife and i were out hunting

so this gave me an idea(once again a headache as i had to think again)

i came up with a game

i will give google earth coordinates and and eye altitude of where my truck is

then whom ever is the first to find my hunting blind and give me the proper google earth coordinates(at a predetermined eye altitude as far as google earth lists it)

i will give a prize to the first person with the right answer( the prize will be one of my knapped knives.i will post a pic of it if there is enough interest in playing)

the rules will be as follows(pretty simple actually)

1. you must be an active member of the forum with a minimum of 50 relivent posts on the site as of the day the game begines

2.the game will last for a 7 day period or end sooner if someone gets the answer earlier than the 7 days

3. i will pay shipping in the continental US only

4. i will determine the winner,in case of a tie i will have my lovely wife draw the winners name from a hat

pretty simple huh

so is there any interest in playing my game?

i would like to see atleast 20 members interested in playing my little game,just to make it worth my while for giving up one of my knapped knives


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm in sounds fun.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## SerenityNetworks (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm in (until my wife asks why I'm up at midnight looking at Google Earth).


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm in !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm game !


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm in too. Search and find are fun games. It's just like hunting with out the weapon.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Count me in.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

This should be interesting.

awprint:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Should be fun!!!!!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I am in and if i win I will just create another game for the same prize!! for I have a special one on the way!! You guys are yucky because I am working 14 to 16 hour days right now so ALL ya have a chance based on my computer skills it would not haave been fairy!!

You have all seen pictures of my Brain so need I say More?

Good Luck too yu all


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yucky ? .....fairy..... Rodney what's happening to you ?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Peanut must be starting to roast a little from being in the sun all day.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Nothing wrong with roasted peanuts as long as they aren't salted. lol


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I found the truck, but still looking for the actual stand......Just kidding. Goggle Earth is a very useful tool to have. I did an article in Predator Xtreme about using Google Earth to pre scout a hunting area, pick set-up spots, and locate water. I never thought of using it as a game to locate hidden objects such as tree stands. Put me down.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well not as many interested in playing my little game as i hoped

but we will play anyhow 

i will post the google earth coordinates for the lcoation of my truck and the eye altitude as it all reads on google earth

i will post these on sunday may 18th at 8pm central time

i figure(thanks to ED's suggestion) that i would let everyone know in advance of when the actual posting/start of the game is

so as everyone can try and start at the same time

i will also post the eye altitude that i expect the coordinates for the finding of my "hunting blind"

i will take any posts that are within the same minute(no seconds as its hard for more than one post to be posted simultaneously)

so if there are two or more posted with the right answer in the same minute,their names will be put into my hunting hat and my lovely wife will draw the winner

when i post the location of my truck i will also post a pic of the knife the winner will recieve

so remember *SUNDAY MAY 18TH AT 8PM CENTRAL TIME *

i hope everyone has fun playing,and yes you can make more than one guess.

the game will run for one week,if no winner by then. then i will give some clues.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looking forward to it SCB!! hoping I aint gonna be at work though.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

what time do you get off of work?

i picked 8pm only because i go to bed shortly thereafter so i can be up by 2am for work

but i could do it later, i would like the start time to be fair for everyone that wants to play

i can stay up later to do it if needed,or i could try and sweet talk the wifey into posting it for me


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

give them to me now and I will post them for you, LMAO


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

8 is good I never know when I will get home. Being in maintenance when it breaks you go to work even if it quitting time!!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> 8 is good I never know when I will get home. Being in maintenance when it breaks you go to work even if it quitting time!!


I know the feeling.

Sounds like a good time to start to me.


----------

